
Few thoughts on habits and touch typing - kspe
https://ignacy.co/touch-typing-and-habits
======
uniqueid
One device I haven't found, but wish existed, is a keyboard that doesn't
accept input from the "wrong" finger. I'd even be fine if it required the
operator to affix a little decal to each fingertip.

My touch-typing has been wonky since forever; I _do_ use all my digits, but I
sporadically cheat with my right index finger.

This has gone on for years, but I'll bet I'd lick it within a couple weeks,
given a device that just _doesn 't respond_ when the operator presses the 'G'
key with the wrong finger.

~~~
rkhassen9
Maybe try something like this? [https://www.amazon.com/Kinesis-
Freestyle2-Ergonomic-Keyboard...](https://www.amazon.com/Kinesis-
Freestyle2-Ergonomic-Keyboard-
Separation/dp/B009ZNBJK8/ref=asc_df_B009ZNBJK8/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309773039951&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12745093693897064225&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9032114&hvtargid=pla-569337133382&psc=1)

------
rkhassen9
It’s the things that do not have direct impact on my current life that I need
insight on how to find motivation on.

The example from the article of learning languages comes to mind. Nearly
impossible when at home in the US, but amazingly easy when I know I’m going
somewhere (or even on the train or plane on the way there - the vocab and
sentences just get uploaded). Anyone have insight on hacking this internal
motivational learning system for more abstract goals?

It seems so easy for some, but for me, I’m like the author when there is
direct impact on my daily life, it’s easy to learn but the abstract goals are
somehow so much harder. As people on hacker news are obviously really great
learners, I hope some of you can share your approaches to this problem.

------
tedyoung
I think it's great to learn how to type more efficiently (especially if you're
coding or demonstrating in front of an audience), but for coders, typing is
not the bottleneck (unless you truly hunt-and-peck), so the comparison to a
violinist is not valid. Learning shortcut keys is probably at least as
important as typing fast.

